# Bilddateien in Vektordateien umwandeln



## stickpalast (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein ganz kleines Stickereiunternehmen und haben folgendes Problem:

Wenn unsere Kunden Ihre Logos, Wappen usw. bestickt haben wollen, müssen wir diese Dateien in Vektordateien haben.
Mit dieser Vektordatei haben aber die meisten unserer Kunden Probleme.
Wie können wir diese Sache für unsere Kunden und natürlich auch für uns vereinfachen?
Wir benutzen das Stickprogramm der Fa. Pulse ( Illustrator)

Das Programm kann folgende Dateien laden:
Adobe (*.ai)
AutoDesk (*.dxf)
EPS-Bilder (*.EPS)
HP-GL (*.plt  *.hpg , *.hpgl)
Corel Draw (*.cdr , *.cmx)
Windows Metafile (*.wmf , *emf)

Für Eure Mühe bedanke ich mich im voraus!

    MfG
Stickpalast


----------



## akrite (3. Januar 2004)

...ich arbeite mit Freehand MX und da kannst Du jede beliebige Bitmap (bmp, gif, jpg etc.) uber den Nachzeichnen-Modus in Vertorformate(ai, fh) umwandeln. Ich glaube Illustrator kann das auch ....

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Januar 2004)

Mir würde dazu spontan Adobe Streamline einfallen. Und hier der Link zur Testversion .


----------



## Hercules (5. Januar 2004)

Wie Daniel Mannheimer schon sagte, ist Adobe Streamlinge ganz gut geeignet.
Aber manchmal sind Wappen oder Logos so leicht nachvektorisierbar, dass es sich da schon lohnt das von Hand zu machen.

Aber mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr auch eine kleinere Anzahl von Wappen sticken könnt. Denn ich bräuchte für meine Sippe (Pfadfinder) so ungefär 8 Abzeichen im runden Format....


----------

